# Pentax 20D / K7 or Nikon d90???



## Smitty709 (Oct 27, 2009)

Hey folks, I need some help. My d80 and a couple of lenses were stolen about 2 months ago. I'm looking to replace it now and want some advice. I was set on a Nikon d90, but my Father has an old Pentax k1000 and a pentax 50mm 1:2, a tokina 28mm 1:2.8, and a vivitar 70-210 3.8 that are all in pretty good shape despite being 20+years old.

So what I'm wondering is this: get a d90 and start from scratch with lenses, or are these lenses worth switching brands and going for a Pentax. And if they are, which Pentax model?

Thanks folks, this is my first post.


----------



## eric-holmes (Oct 27, 2009)

IMHO, I would stick with Nikon and get the D90.


----------



## PhotoXopher (Oct 27, 2009)

If those lenses are that old I'm not sure they will work on a new Pentax digital camera unlike Nikon who's old lenses will work on a new D90 for example.

If you liked your D80, you'll love a D90... (talking from experience).


----------



## ScottsdaleImages (Oct 27, 2009)

Smitty,

I just got the Pentax 20D and I love it. But I agree with the other posters, those lenses probably have no value. So either way your going to have to start from scratch. 
I spent over $1800 for the body, 2 lenses, good flash, bracket, grip and battery pack for flash.


----------



## Smitty709 (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks folks,
the dude at the store said that the lenses were fine. I asked about the k7 and he suggested the 20d. I then noticed that only the 20d was in stock and he may have been trying to push that rather than order a k7. My town has been called a "Nikon City" and I fear he may have just been trying to unload some product that doesn't sell to me. I'm going to get a second opinion on my lenses.


----------



## loopy (Oct 28, 2009)

I haven't used either camera, so I can't comment but here is a Pentax lens/camera compatibility chart 
The Pentax Camera Lens Compatibility Chart


----------



## skid2964 (Nov 3, 2009)

I would not make a decision based on the old lenses, Although they would work, you would be better off using newer autofocus lenses whether you buy Pentax or Nikon. (or Canon).

Another suggestion is the new Pentax K-x, it has much improved high ISO perfomrance and it is very affordable as a kit. 
Amazon is selling the K-x with a 18-55 and a 55-300 for around $850, there are two other K-x kits for less. 
AND you could use your old lenses on it as well.

Look at this K-x before you make a decision, I think you will like it. It does HD video also. If that is something you need. 

I own the K-x and the K20d...


----------

